# Passing Out During Orgasm



## Cattermole (Feb 1, 2014)

In high school, I hooked up with the friend who eventually took my virginity. Before we actually had sex there was plenty of foreplay in the sessions leading up to the day. On one occasion, which I will never forget, she passed out after having a really strong orgasm. I was fingering her - the only thing I knew how to do then - she clearly climaxed then lights out. About 5 seconds later she came to and I continued fingering her. I asked if she was okay, she said "Yes," and we never spoke about it again.

It has NEVER happened with anyone I have messed around with since but I know what I saw. On the rare occasion that I share this story, most people look at me like I have three heads. But, again, I know what I experienced. Am I crazy or has anyone else been in this situation?

I am now married but think about this on some frustrating days in my considerably less amorous sex life. Feedback welcome.


----------



## IrishGirlVA (Aug 27, 2012)

I came close to this happening to me a few times but it wasn't necessarily because I was having an orgasm but rather how I was breathing at the time. I was taking in very short breaths of air. 

Same thing happened to me in the last 2 minutes of a Super Bowl game when my team was down by 2 points and they needed a field goal to win.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Not sure this is a general relationship question, but...

I had one woman stop breathing as she orgasmed. That was a bit spooky/weird. Scary she did that, yet proud I could give her an orgasm that powerful... . She was on top of me, and just kind of collapsed on me. Came to with a huge gasp of air.

They did mention this as part of the show "Masters Of Sex" episode we watched last night (a fictionalization of Masters and Johnston's research of sex). So it's not unheard of, of course. I forgot the technical term they used, but there is a name for it.

C


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Yes it happens that some women , and men too , pass out during the height of orgasms.
Not sure why.
But I remember once feeling like I was going to black out, and started to breathe deeply. To me, it felt frightening and exciting at the same time..

Sometimes my wife sort of hyperventilates during intense ones, but she has never blacked out.

Maybe it's because of a lack of oxygen to the brain.


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

My STBW has passed out before. My ex wife did the same at tiimes as well. I suspect it was becase of the rapid shallow breathing.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

It's not all that uncommon. I had a girlfriend in college that did it on a fair amount of occasions. My wife has done it a handful of times during our 30+ year relationship. It shouldn't get into your head. Don't dwell on it as a "benchmark" that you feel you need to replicate.


----------



## married tech (Jan 18, 2014)

I've gotten every woman but one to do that. :smthumbup:

The one who didn't had some major issues.


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

This was also referred to as "The Little Death" in some ancient Asian cultures. I think my wife has come close to this and really it is not important.

On the humorous side I had a high school friend who added this type of thing happening at the end of every one of his sexual escapades.


----------



## Cattermole (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks for your responses! This has been a mystery to me for several years. It sounds like her breathing was off and we didn't communicate so she passed out. Simple answer to an unusual question.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

married tech said:


> I've gotten every woman but one to do that. :smthumbup:
> 
> The one who didn't had some major issues.


Falling asleep doesn't count


----------



## bild-a-loco (Jan 22, 2014)

Yep, wife and several other girls before her did this on occasion - I'm convinced it's just a hyperventilation reaction which they quickly recover from. And Lawson's right - there's actually a really cool French erotic art book called "Le Petit Mort" - The Little Death - dedicated to this very subject. 

Don't judge me, I work for a publishing company, I know a lot of things about books! :smthumbup:


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

I once had a girlfriend who used to go into what seemed to me almost a mini epileptic fit after orgasm. She definitely passed out for some long seconds... she used to tremble. It was sort of scary but once I realized she was coming back, I thought "wow". I don't remember if we talked about it.

It was not hyperventilation.


----------



## Shiksagoddess (Jan 20, 2011)

RClawson said:


> This was also referred to as "The Little Death" in some ancient Asian cultures.


The french call it "La Petit Mort." It is unusual, but not altogether bad.


----------

